# Super Redhawk Alaskan 454 range report.



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

Took the big Ruger out for it's first range day. Ouch. Only shot 18 rounds but it answered all my questions.
First 6 were Winchester Silvertip HP 225 Gr 45 LC, all in the bull @ 15 yards. No recoil to speak of, what you would expect from a slab of steel pistol.
Next came 6 rounds of 454 Casull, Magtech 260 Gr. SJSP. Since I have only fired a 44 Mag. to this point I didn't know what recoil was all about. This was stout to say the least. After the first rounds I did relax mentally,now knowing what I could expect, but a weapon like this will give you more than a little urge to anticipate the recoil(flinch). Good training and discipline kept all rounds on target.
Last 6 rounds were 454 Casull Winchester PTHP 260 Gr. These were either hotter than the Magtech(I think so) or I wanted out from behind that pistol. All shots were 10 ring except for #6 which went low,still in the 7 ring. All 18 shots were double action. I figure if I ever use it for its intended purpose I will be firing 6 double action real quick.
40% more power with a 2 inch barrel than a 44 Mag with 8 inch barrel.This is definitely not a plinker, but for going up against large predators in the final stage of an attack it would be effective if you can get a round on target.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's about what I figured Mr.Jimmy. There's a few small black bears around here but nothing a .44mag can't handle. If I was going up in Grizz country I might get one. Good report. Good luck with your new hand cannon.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Baldy. She is a cannon for sure. I was planning on visiting Alaska next year and thought I would take it with me. 
There is nothing in Texas that warrants more than my Redhawk 44 Mag, but up North I will go as big as I can handle.


----------



## MJ75 (Jul 23, 2007)

I just picked up the SRH Alaskan in .454 and was wondering if you used recoil gloves when you shot it. I haven't had a chance to shoot mine yet, but am really looking forward to it. 


Matt


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

No recoil gloves. I am 5-7 and have small to medium hands(size 9) and I only used a firm grip (Weaver) and said a small prayer hoping for a favorable outcome. I fired 6 45LC and 12 454 and had no pain after shoot day or plus 1. If you inspect the factory grip you will notice it is very soft high in the backstrap, I thought that was a little strange, but that spongy grip will give you an increased muzzle flip ( like I needed help) and soften your felt recoil.
I also shot a few hundred 40S&W and 9MM that day. Glock and Sig.
I don't know how big a man you are, but hold on tight to this little Ruger until you get comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## MJ75 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am small framed (5' 9") with med. build and average sized hands, but have a good grip (I rock climb). The gun is comfortable in my hands at least. I think I will be able to handle the horizontal push from the gun, but I was more concerned about the muzzle flip and the torque on my wrists. From what you say though, it doesn't sound like much of a problem. I will probably try them with the gloves first, then without if it appears manageable. Oh, as for the grip, it's a Hogue monogrip and it is designed to soften recoil somewhat. I am glad to hear it seems to help.

Matt


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I just fired the Ruger Alaskan with a 454 hunting load. The guy said go ahead and empty the gun. I shot it once and gave it back. Way to much for me. Now I do know better than to shoot hot loads and if I owned one I would use lighter loads or cowboy 45lc loads but I still feel it would be to much and I would not shoot it much. I know my son would love it. If your not a big fan to recoil I would test fire one if you can before buying one. I even think the 44 mag will be to much for me. I saw the new 4" 44 mag redhawk on their site and that's the one I think I'm going to get.
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/redhawk44/index.html


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Anybody in SE Texas that wants to shoot one before you buy give me a holler. You buy a box of ammo and shoot all you want, I get to keep what's leftover.:smt082
I only bought it for a trip to Alaska, I have a Redhawk 44MAG but I wanted the biggest bang, so to speak, in case of an encounter with a large predator.
Next to my Redhawk I see it is exactly the same platform, but it seams bulky and sort of cumbersome compared to the ease of shooting my 44. I totally disagree for someone to get this platform just to shoot 45LC, it seems to me that there are many other options that would be more efficient and easier to control than this weapon. It was made and marketed for large predator encounters, period. It is not a pleasure shooter, it is a last chance weapon. I read a couple of BEAR books and thought if I hit one I wanted it to go down. I guess I panicked and bought this. 
Don't get me wrong, I love it,, but it is a tool. If you can't handle the 20lb. sledgehammer, they make a 10lb. They make all different sorts of shovels, I have many in my garage,I never thought of killing a grizzly bear with one, but if I did it would be the biggest one I own!:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Jimmy you made a great point there "it's a tool" Before I shot one I was looking at it as a gun I would shoot a lot. That's what I like about this site, it helps me to prevent buying the wrong firearm for the wrong reason. Now I'm focus on rugers new 4" 44 mag. I have ADD so I change all the time. Thanks for your input. If you ever get up to the tyler area shout at me. I'll take you to a great outdoor range with lots of toys to shoot at and with.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Spacedoggy,
Will do Sir! I'll bring along a sack of guns for our shooting pleasure.:rock:


----------

